# Critique my Flashy Appaloosa Colt!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

he is a nice colt but looks a bit...chubby...lol...but other than that he looks good...i think he would suit halter showing ...did you say he was cow hocked? that would be passes onto any foals as it is a conformation fault....but he is a very good looking coly otherwise  oh and he looks like he is kind of put together downhill if you understand what i mean...and his back looks a little short...he has a nice neck and head though


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Good idea on gelding him. Keep in mind, he's young. He's not going to look good at this age and he's got filling out to do.

His neck and head don't look like they belong on his body. He does look pretty chunky. He's got a short back and weak looking neck.

As he changes those things will probably change too, but you are right, his parents don't have very impressive conformation.

I do like his coloring.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha point taken, was wondering if I should cut back on his feed! I just don't want him thin before gelding. Once gelded, he'll get a month to heal in the 1 acre paddock, then out in the 8 acre pasture with my mares. 

He was kept in a stall full time until he was 5-6 months old, then very limited outside time with another colt through last winter, been outside 24/7 since May in a small paddock, and now in a round pen with daily turnout in the 1 acre paddock. Take a peek back at the pictures and let me know if you see something off with his hind left as well...noticed it after I bought him (couldn't really touch him before...), I think it resembles a thoroughpin. Soft lump, no heat, no lameness, squishy...having the vet do a lameness exam before she geld's him. Anyway, I'm gradually increasing his time in the paddock to wean him onto grass, he's ALWAYS been on hay and grain. With the feeds I have him on now, would you say half that amount at each feeding would be good? I know gelding and integration with the mares will be stressful and he'll drop a bit of weight...not worried about him being chubby right now. Plus -50 winter is right around the corner! 

Any thoughts on what color he is? The lady that sold him to me says he's bay...but those legs have me stumped. His mane and tail have red all throughout them...his ears aren't tipped black either. But I know Appaloosa's are known for having odd colors...any chance he's just a faded liver chestnut? His shoulder and face have the same darker color as his legs...might just get him color tested!

Thanks for the replies, always appreciated!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll say this i am not typically an Appy fan, but every now & then i spot one who catches my eye & i think your boy is gorgeous!  He's got some mean hindquarters on him as well! Good for you


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

would kill for a appy like that!!!! bought one this winter and was a little disapointed when she shedded out


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

He's very cute! Much better looking than either of his parents in just about every respect - especially in coloring! Much prettier! Good idea to geld him, I can't think of one good reason not to.

He's cute and looks like he has lots of personality! I love those running around happy shots!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! I like his butt too...he seems a well rounded yearling, his neck will catch up. I know this is the ugly duckling phase! LOL He's fairly short atm though, hoping he hits at least 14.2 as a 2 year old. Not planning to back him til 2 1/2 or 3...see how he's doing with everything else first!

And that varnish roan is adorable! I love the blanketing she has! Way too cute...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The lump at his hock I assume is what you are mentioning? It is interesting. Hopefully the vet will be able to figure out what it is.

He looks to be the same base color as my mare and she is registered as chestnut/sorrel. (Her mane is not black at all. I know it looks darker in this photo but it certainly is not black.) 











Love his blanket. Conformation wise I have to agree with Solon.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_He is a good lookin fella! I dont think he is fat because you can see his ribs...looks more like a haygut type of thing, but I could be wrong._


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, he doesn't look like a bay. He looks the same color as a broodmare i know named Sugar. She's a dark chestnut & her mane & tail are not black (it's not the best pic i have of her but the only one on my computer at the moment)
I too agree that he is MUCH better looking than his parents:wink:


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

OK yeah, if those two aren't bay, I don't believe he is either! I'm going to go with chestnut...might still invest in color testing, just to satisfy my own curiosity! 

Keep in mind his sire is in his late 20's...I was given a photo of him from in his showing days and it's crazy the difference, I'll try and get it online somehow this week. His dam I like, she's big and solid with no glaringly obvious flaws...I'm hoping he took the best from both!


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like he's a bit Cow hocked


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Just have him tested for Extension - $25 & you'll have your answer!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Quixotic! That's the info I was looking for...scared to ask the vet about color testing because they'll tell me test for everything and I don't want to spend more than I have to...already plan to drop $300 in vet bills this Monday for a lameness exam and gelding him! 

Even as a gangly yearling and having his feet corrected through farrier work, I don't think he's a train wreck of a conformational eyesore - I see what you mean about the underdeveloped neck compared to the rest of him but I think with increased living space and buddies to chase around, he'll even out a little. Scrawny neck is almost a must as a yearling! I think the slight cow hocked look is partly from no hoof care (trimming), partly from his age...we'll see how he develops. Either way, I'm excited! The sire and dam pics really don't do them justice...just caught them out in the paddocks! I reeeeeeeally like the dam, might've considered her instead if she weren't 12 years old and untrained! 

I do think overall he's nicely put together. I don't know enough about Halter classes and what they involved, going to look into it more and same with Showmanship. Any information or ideas on this would be appreciated - not sure where to start! Will ask to borrow MM's SMS book  Have some new paddock pictures from yesterday but can't get them online until tomorrow...will post them in the pictures section though! Thanks!!!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

EveningShadows said:


> Thank you Quixotic! That's the info I was looking for...scared to ask the vet about color testing because they'll tell me test for everything and I don't want to spend more than I have to...already plan to drop $300 in vet bills this Monday for a lameness exam and gelding him!


You can do it through UCDavis, I believe you just have to send in some hair samples. Horse Tests Just test for Extension - chestnuts are always ee, so if he's bay he'll be Ee. Agouti causes bay, but don't test for that, because it is hidden on ee horses.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Just a quick update...had the vet out on Monday and did a lameness exam, she believes he has thoroughpins in both hocks (left is bigger) and also thinks he's a liver chestnut, not bay. Going to have him color tested otherwise it'll drive me crazy! Also had him gelded so that's done now. A couple weeks recooperation and he'll be out in the big pasture with the other horses - can't wait to see him gallop around like all babies should! Being kept stally he's never had big living quarters, will be awesome to see him finally move around! That's all for now!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, you can't judge his parents conformation whatsoever by those photos. Even the most well conformed horse can look like hell if it's left to rot in a pasture.

His sire was a looker in his showing days, I'll scan the photo. He also has a bajillion trophies from going champion at every local halter event you can name, plus some performance ones. He may not be a world champion, but he was a champion at every show in a 100 mile radius for the last decade and a half, so he's not completely unfortunate.

I'm happy she had his colt gelded anyway, but don't be so quick to judge a horse based on poor photos.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

its not fair to critique him right now, they all look odd and wonky..
Id register him as dark bay, roan blanket over hips.

mine is registered chestnut with roan blanket over hips, though hes looking more like a dun color these days..


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

brighteyes08 said:


> Id register him as dark bay, roan blanket over hips.


IF he was bay, he certainly is not DARK bay.


----------

